# Joey 6/9/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Throwed back probably 40. Kept 9 between 11” &13”. Went through 6 dozen minnows for those 9. Don’t think we caught the first one on a jig. Good times!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a nice day on the water Joey, the pup looks like he is having a good time.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s my buddy. He goes with me everywhere but work.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here comes a 2 per person limit soon son!!! hahaha Great job brother!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. Hope this weekend will be better.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Those crappie rod setups always looks like a cat fish coming down the river with all his whiskers standing up with pride.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Those crappie rod setups always looks like a cat fish coming down the river with all his whiskers standing up with pride.


I’m a man of many whiskers.
Rods too.


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

So Joey, would you post a picture or two of the jigs that you normally use either here or on the Mobile Bay site? I”ve been tying some up to use up there but todate, I”ve only fished with minnows so I”m wondering if I’m on the right track with the jigs I’m tying. Thanks!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.sliderfishing.com/categ...67F9790E9E6CA39.p3plqscsfapp004?categoryId=21

Bob the sliders are about the only jigs I fish. Usually on a 1/32 head with a #2 hook. I bought some hand tied jigs a couple weeks ago but haven’t fished them yet. Bought these.


http://butchmoonscustombait.com/store#!/Bug-Series-5-pack/p/59807869/category=16418489


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice work Joey!


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Joey, i have some sliders too but have yet to use them. And the bugs are very similar to what I’ve tying but I think I used a bigger jig head. I hope to see you up on the river one day!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Joey, do you use the slider head?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Joey, do you use the slider head?


I don’t Kevin. Depending on how fast I’m fishing and how deep, I have a weight above the jig head 8-18”. If it’s a smaller 1/4oz weight, I’ll fish it close to the jig(8”). If I’m trolling (.5-.7mph), it’s usually a 1oz egg sinker about 18” above the jig.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

UH1PLT said:


> Thanks Joey, i have some sliders too but have yet to use them. And the bugs are very similar to what I’ve tying but I think I used a bigger jig head. I hope to see you up on the river one day!


I do to bud. Shoot me a pm the day before you go and I’ll let you know what area I’ll be in. Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is what I use most of the time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If your casting or single pole jigging the slider system (head and jig) is the best weedless there is. I like them but you will constantly have to change out torn plastic especially if your getting short strikes. The B&B weedless jigs are hand tied and have the weedless guard plus that hair comes to life underwater and no changing out plastics. I guess they are overkill if your spider rigging


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> If your casting or single pole jigging the slider system (head and jig) is the best weedless there is. I like them but you will constantly have to change out torn plastic especially if your getting short strikes. The B&B weedless jigs are hand tied and have the weedless guard plus that hair comes to life underwater and no changing out plastics. I guess they are overkill if your spider rigging


I bought some of the B&B jigs and have managed to misplace them somehow. Keep hoping they’ll turn up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought 4 dozen last week. Good for a while. FYI they are $15 a dozen which actually saves me money


----------

